# [DC/MD/VA] DC Gameday III



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 28, 2008)

ENWorld DC Gameday III will be on October 18th.  Visit the gameday forum and subscribe to the master thread for details and continuous updates, or go to www.dcgameday.com


This gameday will be held at the same location as the one last October (knock on wood), near the Cleveland Park metro. 
Prospective GMs will be allowed to start posting games on the 4th of September.
Player signups will start on the 18th of September.
There will be a morning (probably 10-2:30) and afternoon (probably 3:30-8) session, followed by some sort of dinner outing.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 18, 2008)

Signups start tonight at 8pm. There's still a couple open slots for additional games as well.


----------

